# Green tree python naturalistic enclosure build



## Tabby (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

Posted a thread a while ago with a frilly enclosure build, now for the green tree!

This one is 900x800, made from scratch by me. 
Heating is provided using a heat panel with thermostat on the roof, and a heat cord under the substrate to ensure the lower portion of the enclosure doesn't drop too low during winter. 

I have just recently installed the mistking. These are a FANTASTIC misting system, well worth the money and saves me so much time. The mist is extremely fine, and increases humidity far more effectively then just plain old spraying. 

let me know what you think, cheers.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 16, 2014)

It looks great! You've put a lot of hard work in and its paid off.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome!!! Looks brilliant. You will need some uv to keep the plants healthy though! GTP'S can sometimes be hardier than the plants.


----------



## Tabby (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeffa said:


> Awesome!!! Looks brilliant. You will need some uv to keep the plants healthy though! GTP'S can sometimes be hardier than the plants.



Thanks  no need, all plants are artificial.


----------



## whiteshadow (Jul 16, 2014)

Thats amazing. Your GTP has its own temple.


----------



## bdav70 (Jul 16, 2014)

looks great, lots of vines to climb on, i've heard it's always good to try to encourage GTPs to move around and keep their muscles strong as often in captivity they are known to suffer from complications from being overly sedantry


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeffa said:


> Awesome!!! Looks brilliant. You will need some uv to keep the plants healthy though! GTP'S can sometimes be hardier than the plants.



Plants dont need uvb...... They need enough light within the right spectrums for growth, this can come from many types of lighting solutions. Just FYI as you clearly havent looked into growing plants indoors under artifical light.


Rick


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice work! Looks awesome


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice mate, you can be proud of yourself. I'll be one happy GTP living in there.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 17, 2014)

That's an excellent looking enclosure. 8)
It looks perfect for a GTP, depending on the size and age of the specimen.
How big/old is your animal? 

What are the round green things on the floor of the enclosure?


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bushman said:


> What are the round green things on the floor of the enclosure?



They're fake moss balls/pebbles. I've some for my frogs.


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome looking enclosure !! esp like the moss.

Do the perch(es) remove easily ? For ease of GTP handling


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 17, 2014)

Tabby said:


> Thanks  no need, all plants are artificial.



Cool, those orchids look so life like.


----------



## Tabby (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the praise  



Bushman said:


> That's an excellent looking enclosure. 8)
> It looks perfect for a GTP, depending on the size and age of the specimen.
> How big/old is your animal?
> 
> What are the round green things on the floor of the enclosure?



Thanks, he is getting close to 2yo. 



Drazzy said:


> Awesome looking enclosure !! esp like the moss.
> 
> Do the perch(es) remove easily ? For ease of GTP handling



thankyou, the mossy rocks are on the livefoods website.
The perches are just held in with screws and the vines are just sitting in there, i dont like to play with them too much anyway. 
But when i do, its easy enough just to gently coax him off them.


----------



## jbest (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks fantastic but I can just see him now taking massive quirty dirty dumps over all your hard work and all the hard to reach places Have fun cleaning  but seriously awesome job


----------

